# Little Annie Fund



## JennyB (Jun 9, 2011)

Since Kay can't afford to go to OSU why don't we set up a Little Annie fund so that Kay can take her..what do you think? We can't let this little Angel die without trying something else and this is the only possible solution I can think of. 

 

Give me feed back here and tell me what you think? Help me set up this fund Please!? 

 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## ohmt (Jun 9, 2011)

I know Kay won't ask, but I think if we all chip in we can get little Annie to OSU.

Kay, will you let us know approximately what it will cost so we can post that and start from there? And would you set up a pay pal account if we insisted?


----------



## supaspot (Jun 9, 2011)

thats a great idea , I would be happy to donate to the fund ...we all feel so helpless but this is something we can do


----------



## New mini (Jun 9, 2011)

i will also donate. We have to keep trying for her


----------



## Barbie (Jun 9, 2011)

Can someone get in touch with Kay - know her heart is breaking and time is of the essence.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 9, 2011)

My internet has been down since I posted, but I see little Annie is very wobbly...This is breaking my heart 




 ..I can't call Kay as my husband isn't home, been gone all day and I need to keep the phone open in case he calls..sorry..could someone else please call Kay and see what she wants to do...Thanks!

 

Jenny


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 9, 2011)

How about creating a ChipIn account for Annie? I know a lot of people who have used them to raise money for vet bills etc. Here is a link explaining it. ChipIn

Then if tease got better and didnt need OSU, maybe it could be donated towards either her regular vet expences, or if kay refuses, could be donated to CMHR


----------



## JennyB (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds okay, but is it as secure as PayPal?

Has anyone spoken to Kay yet?

 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 9, 2011)

Wonderful idea. I too would like to donate and help Kay help Annie. Please let us know what you come up with.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay that sounds good, how can we get something going here so we can start a Fund for Annie? I have never done this before so if someone could step up and help out I'd really appreciate it 





 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 10, 2011)

My mom is a member here too, but right now she cannot post due to some page errors she is getting. She has seen and participated in many chip in's for dog rescues and emergency care, and has not seen a problem with security. Best bet would be for Kay to see if clinic will take foal in on payments, then collect with chip in, but get it set up quickly. At chip-in, you create a page about what collecting for, and people can share that on message boards, facebook, etc


----------



## JAX (Jun 10, 2011)

Count me in !!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Me too.



With as big as this forum is, we can raise that easy! Heck, it costs $700 just to geld around here.





Leia


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 10, 2011)

Me too


----------



## rcfarm (Jun 10, 2011)

Count me in. I think its a great idea. Might lift Kay up some. I just missed the birth, then 2 mins. later computer crashed. Just got back yesterday, so didnt know poor Annie had any problems. Prayers for Kay and Tease, annie.


----------



## charli (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to help as well...anything been set up yet? I have learned sooooo much from Kay and her experience here that I feel I should at least pay for some of it...





Prayers for Annie and Tease coming from WI.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 10, 2011)

So when will we know the details on how to donate?


----------



## carmellyn (Jun 10, 2011)

Great Idea!


----------



## carmellyn (Jun 10, 2011)

:yeah:yeah:yeah:yeah

I just read on the other thread that they are on the way to the clinic now, due to some very generous donors. Good luck to them, and thank you so much donors!


----------



## JennyB (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got on-line...Best way for you to donate is thru PayPal. If it goes thru as a Gift there will be not charge. Go to your PayPal account:

 

*Hit Send Money Tab*

*below is large square says you can you can pay for purchases and services or send money to friends and family.*

* *

*To(put kays email address in this: [email protected])*

* *

*Your amount ~ US Dollars or other*

* *

*Press the Personal Tab instead of the Purchase Tab*

* *

*Select Gift*

* *

*There are no fees with this and you can add a small comment to Kay about the money you are sending. They only allow a short message.*

 

Good Luck! 





Jenny


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 10, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Lori W (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, JennyB, for the PayPal info! This board is such a blessing to so many, and this is just one of the reasons why.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine is done too!!!! Can't wait for an update on Annie!!! She's being given a better chance at life!! Thanks to all who have made this possible!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 10, 2011)

Done!

It's been so long since I last used Paypal it took 3 goes to get my password right.........must be getting old.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2011)

I didnt even see this thread. You guys will never know how touched Rusty and I are. I just cannot even put it into words.

I was reading thru emails and they are so heartfelt and tell so many stories of people that have been in the same position. One wonderful woman called me in tears because she lost her job and had to put her dog down due to not having vet money. Shes now working and doing better and wanted to help Annie.

I think when this is over I am going to look into starting a fund for people with vet bills. I know marestare cares does this but I know they are limited in how much they can help. I have heard from dog people, cat people, horse people etc.

The economy has stressed so many of us and pets are such a huge stress reliever (except when they are sick) Our animals add so much joy to our lives and so many people are hurting in this economy.

I know there has to be a way to do it and when life goes back to normal I am going to look into it.

I feel so compelled to pay this forward.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 10, 2011)

Kay - we are all so glad to be able to help, whether with $$$ or good thoughts and prayers. Years ago I faced something similar, had a foal who needed major surgery to have a chance of life. She was 3 days old when she had surgery, fortunately at that time we had the $$$ - today it would be another story. I'm sure at the time you read about my Dawn - she is still in my avatar. She's in a forever home now with a wonderful family. If I can help someone I will because I know how I felt at the time. Hugs to you and keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 10, 2011)

Sent a small contribution. I sure hope Annie makes it.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 11, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## suz (Jun 11, 2011)

Done on this end too!



Can't wait to see little Annie bouncing around the stall again in all of her cuteness!



I love watching her every chance I get. My husband even enjoys watching her! Many prayers to her and Tease for their safe and healthy return home!


----------



## JennyB (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## JennyB (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## supaspot (Jun 12, 2011)

done

I just wanted to add... I wasnt able to give a huge donation and I imagine most of us are in the same situation , but if we all give just a little there are so many of us here .... we will have that bill sorted in no time at all


----------



## rcfarm (Jun 13, 2011)

Done! Prayers for Kay and Annie, Tease also


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love to send some, but just got taken off work permanently because of disability and hubby lost his job 3 weeks later. I will keep her in my prayers. I think it is great that everyone is willing to lend a hand. I was a little surprised though as when we tried to do the same for Riverdance's Marbles, most said that everyone should bear their own expenses. Some seemed offended that we had tried to get her some help. That was 2 years ago and she is still trying to pay off the vet bill! I think it is a great idea to have a fund! Anyways, I wish her a speedy recovery. I would be beside myself if one of my minis was really sick and I faced a choice of whether to treat or not because of money!!

Barb


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 13, 2011)

PLEASE NOTE: CORRECTED PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS:

[email protected] (no "S" at the end of pasture)

I got a message from paypal about the money being "unclaimed" and to check the email. Yep, that was it.



JennyB said:


> Just got on-line...Best way for you to donate is thru PayPal. If it goes thru as a Gift there will be not charge. Go to your PayPal account:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyB (Jun 14, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> PLEASE NOTE: CORRECTED PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS:
> 
> [email protected] (no "S" at the end of pasture)
> 
> I got a message from paypal about the money being "unclaimed" and to check the email. Yep, that was it.


Oh my goodness thanks so very much Pam for catching that. I am so sorry that I made that mistake and hopefully PayPal will catch others who made their donations mistakes too! I didn't recieve anything from PayPal when I made my donations and hopefully others caught that mistake of "pastures" too before they sent theirs in..EKK! 





 

So Sorry,

Jenny


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2011)

Royal Crescent said:


> I think it is great that everyone is willing to lend a hand. I was a little surprised though as when we tried to do the same for Riverdance's Marbles, most said that everyone should bear their own expenses.


I'm sure there are members who really hope everything will be okay for Kay's filly, but feel as you described. Most of us know that having horses is an expensive luxury and when a person decides to breed horses, it can get even more expensive. I hope all will work out for Annie.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 14, 2011)

I see both sides of this. I am sure we all wish we had the money to pay our own vet bills AND help out anyone in need, but it just ain't gonna happen. In our case, we had $18,000 in our own vet bills last year, and we lost 2 minis this year (out of herd that now totals 9). Then hubby lost his job. I am sure that we are not alone.

I sure hope everything works out for Tease and Annie and for all the other forum members' sick mares and foals.


----------



## Reble (Jun 14, 2011)

This is what Families are for.. sometimes we need help





I have been watching this little filly and so so glad people can help.

My prayers are still coming her way..

We should never make people feel bad for asking or giving help when they can..

God Bless you all... and hope we all someday can give a helping hand....


----------



## ohmt (Jun 14, 2011)

May I ask how much has been raised so far? I am sure more people will help donate or make bigger donations depending on where we're at. Way to go everyone who has pulled together to make this happen!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 14, 2011)

Royal Crescent, on 13 June 2011 - 03:00 PM, said:

I think it is great that everyone is willing to lend a hand. I was a little surprised though as when we tried to do the same for Riverdance's Marbles, most said that everyone should bear their own expenses.

I'm sure there are members who really hope everything will be okay for Kay's filly, but feel as you described. Most of us know that having horses is an expensive luxury and when a person decides to breed horses, it can get even more expensive. I hope all will work out for Annie.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ouch!!!! That appears to be a little insensitive to say on an open forum. As stated, Kay did not ask for help, so please don't dimiss the love her friends have for her. I hope that life never gives you any lemons, and that you can always have abundant bushels of cash laying around.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2011)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> Ouch!!!! That appears to be a little insensitive to say on an open forum. As stated, Kay did not ask for help, so please don't dimiss the love her friends have for her. I hope that life never gives you any lemons, and that you can always have abundant bushels of cash laying around.


I'm not being insensitive, never said Kay asked for help, and I didn't shake a finger at those who want to spend their money to help. I "dismissed" nothing. If you want to read anything more into what I said, that's your option, but I said exactly what I meant to say -- nothing more and nothing less.

As to never having lemons and having bushels of cash -- oh please. You really wouldn't want to know the time, worried emotions, and money that Harvey and I have spent on horse medical issues this past season and in years past.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 14, 2011)

Royal Crescent, on 13 June 2011 - 03:00 PM, said:

I think it is great that everyone is willing to lend a hand. I was a little surprised though as when we tried to do the same for Riverdance's Marbles, most said that everyone should bear their own expenses.

I'm sure there are members who really hope everything will be okay for Kay's filly, but feel as you described. Most of us know that having horses is an expensive luxury and when a person decides to breed horses, it can get even more expensive. I hope all will work out for Annie.

I agree, that was rude to post.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> I agree, that was rude to post.


We need a *shrug* smilie


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jun 14, 2011)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> Royal Crescent, on 13 June 2011 - 03:00 PM, said:
> 
> I think it is great that everyone is willing to lend a hand. I was a little surprised though as when we tried to do the same for Riverdance's Marbles, most said that everyone should bear their own expenses.
> 
> ...


i think that I am being misquoted here. The last part was someone else's post. You have to look at the whole of what I said, not just an excerpt. I said:

I would love to send some, but just got taken off work permanently because of disability and hubby lost his job 3 weeks later. I will keep her in my prayers. I think it is great that everyone is willing to lend a hand. I was a little surprised though as when we tried to do the same for Riverdance's Marbles, most said that everyone should bear their own expenses. Some seemed offended that we had tried to get her some help. That was 2 years ago and she is still trying to pay off the vet bill! I think it is a great idea to have a fund! Anyways, I wish her a speedy recovery. I would be beside myself if one of my minis was really sick and I faced a choice of whether to treat or not because of money!!

I truly am happy for Annie, and would like to see more helped.

Barb


----------



## kaykay (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks to all of you wonderful people (and people on facebook and other forums) - Annies bill is paid in full and we hope to pick her up tomorrow or Thurs.

Like I said "thank you" just doesnt seem to be enough but I have no words that can expresses our gratitude for what was done.

I wholeheartedly believe there is a bigger picture here and some wonderful things will happen in the future because of it.

The Baxter Family


----------



## heartkranch (Jun 14, 2011)

You know I've given 10-20 dollars at a time for people that are having problems, 30 a few weeks ago for the other thing on here. I've given about 350 dollars in total to others to help out. Now I see me in debt and that 350 could have got me a vet bill. I guess I'm sour because of pass situations.I'm pretty much done giving donations or offering help because it seems like they don't want it, or I'm still treated rudely.

I'm not talking about this thread but it did get me thinking.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 14, 2011)

I got that same email from paypal so must change the email address and do it again. Tired now though sick baby and marestare are clashing so finding it hard to keep eyes open.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 14, 2011)

Karina thank you so much but pls do not send anything her bill is paid.

Please call me if I can be of any help with your foal! 740-323-4341


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 14, 2011)

Kay I am sure that there will still be a few bills to be paid and also she will be requiring some more medicine. Consider it a gift for Annie and Tease and buy them a nice treat with it - Tell them its from Aunty Karina in Ireland LOL


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 14, 2011)

I do not think this thread is the proper place to discuss whether it is right, wrong, or whether one gave or did not give or if one thinks in the negative about the subject. Those who could and/or chose to give did it from their own personal decision. It is not a reflection on anyone. This is not to point fingers at anyone; I just think it is not the right place to discuss it and spoil any of the joy that was given and received from the donations. It is too bad we cannot all be helped or know what is coming in our lives-we must just take one step at a time like everyone else. Please don't respond to this as I only meant to say- it is not the place to discuss it.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think it's a situation of "right or wrong", but I do think there are some hard feelings _(not for me personally)_ because this exact type of thread was not allowed / against the rules in the case of a forum member mentioned here in this thread previously, and it was allowed this time.


----------

